# Online music transfer?



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I am going to be converting a lot of old records/cassette tapes into mp3s for one of my family members. I was wondering, is there any good method to transfer the music files online once I am finished? Or perhaps some sort of online music upload site where only certain people could download or listen to the music. I could make CDs, but it would be a bit of a hassle to burn all the CDs and mail them out since this family member lives rather far away. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

For my personal use, I have been using Box, for the last 5 years where I have 25 GB of server storage (I have a paid account with them). One can get 5 GB for free, but you will be limited on uploaded file sizes.

You can create your own folders and specify who gets to "see" which file or folder or have access to it. You can also "link" files in emails or on forums like this one.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Megaupload has been closed by the FBI, FileSonic has voluntarily shut down as a reaction. At the moment there are still several other file transfer sites in operation, the question is for how long (rapidshare, FileServe, Wupload, Hotfile, for instance).


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It's possible to send mp3s directly as email attachments in the same way as any other file (such as jpg images, pdfs, etc). I sometimes send music to my brother this way; however, there is a file size restriction which prevents me sending him any piece which is longer than about twenty minutes. This is likely to vary, depending on which email providers you and the recipient are using.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Stargazer said:


> I am going to be converting a lot of old records/cassette tapes into mp3s for one of my family members. I was wondering, is there any good method to transfer the music files online once I am finished? Or perhaps some sort of online music upload site where only certain people could download or listen to the music. I could make CDs, but it would be a bit of a hassle to burn all the CDs and mail them out since this family member lives rather far away. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


I use YouSendit for the purpose you describe. The account will cost you $10/month for as long as you need it.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the suggestions everyone! As for e-mail, I tried that before and it took FOREVER to actually send lol, like 10 hours for a 20mb file.


----------



## janealex (Apr 7, 2010)

Amazing post regarding online music transfer its really awesome and interesting.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

adrive gives you 50 gb

and thats just the free option.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Megaupload has been closed by the FBI, FileSonic has voluntarily shut down as a reaction. At the moment there are still several other file transfer sites in operation, the question is for how long (rapidshare, FileServe, Wupload, Hotfile, for instance).


FileSOnic still is in operation - I should know, I'm a user of the service...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Fair enough - if you share ID and password with the recipients.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

imo you should try to find a free service, unless you're using massive amounts of bandwidth, which shouldn't be the case from most residential locations since you're probably using asymmetric dsl or cable, which in turn explains why your upload speed is slow via email. btw if your uploads are slow via email, they will be slow with any other protocol as well.

so if you can't figure out how to send it via SFTP or any direct secured connection, i'd go for a free account at 4shared, mediafire, rapidshare, filesonic, etc.

if you have a live account (microsoft) there's skydrive. if you have an asus pc, i think they give you free online storage, etc. there's about a million different ways.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

www.wetransfer.com

Works by sending temporary links to email accounts.


----------



## DavidJones (Aug 17, 2011)

The most expensive transfer in this winter was transfer of Balázs Dzsudzsák,he went from Anzhi to Dynamo Moscow for 16 MIL. pounds.And the biggest transfer of this season is Kun Aguero's transfer from Atl.Madrid to Man.City for 39 MIL. pounds.


----------

